# Reformed Episcopal Seminary



## lautensack (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if this seminary is actually Reformed of if they fall more in the lines of an anglo-catholic seminary or perhaps something more liberal? Any help or information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## yeutter (Sep 15, 2009)

It used to be a good Reformed school.


----------



## lautensack (Sep 15, 2009)

yeutter said:


> It used to be a good Reformed school.



Meaning it no longer is, or that you are unsure as to the current condition of the school but at the point when you last knew it was?


----------



## yeutter (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't know
I know one young high church cleric who says he got an excellent education there. I also know another recent graduate who is also a high churchman. I have not chatted with him about his experience at Reformed Episcopal. In fairness, both of these men where high churchmen when they went to Reformed Episcopal. So the training and education they got at Reformed Episcopal may have been excellent and they may have just already been inclined down the anglo-catholic road. 
Brian Schwertley is a 1984 alumni of Reformed Episcopal, He is as far from a high churchman as one can get.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Sep 15, 2009)

Past thread: Reformed Episcopal Seminary?

I know at least one fellow who graduated from RES from "back in the day." Very godly man and faithful minister. RES used to be "the poor man's Westminster," as I understand it. I have no real knowledge of the seminary's state today.

I think you have to ask yourself:

Am I comfortable with mandatory chapel services from the RE Book of Common Prayer?
Am I comfortable purchasing and wearing vestments? (required for full scholarship program)


----------



## historyb (Sep 15, 2009)

If the seminary is part of the REC than it should be, if an REC were close enough to me I would go.


----------



## Curt (Sep 15, 2009)

The only thing I remember being told about the REC is that they require their clergy to be "gentlemanly." I'm not qualified on that basis alone.


----------



## sastark (Sep 15, 2009)

It was a good seminary back in the 70s when my dad (a Presbyterian) went there.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 17, 2009)

An elder at my last church went there. He says it's not like it was before.


----------

